

Venture Capitalists Want To Make Bitcoin The 'Next Big Thing' - patkbriggs
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-venture-capitalists-love-bitcoin-2013-4

======
bayesianhorse
The three killer apps of Bitcoin will be 1) Donations 2) Nanopayments 3)
Electronic and algorithmic trading of stuff we can't trade electronically now

Currently it's mainly money laundering from hacking or dealing drugs, and
often misguided investing.

What a lot of people don't understand is that bitcoin does not need to hold
its value long term, and that a currency this fungible doesn't need to
increase in value when the supply is finite or shrinking (because of
hoarding). Merchants adjust their bitcoin prices at a high frequency and
charge premiums to buffer the risk.

In the past 6 months according to Mtgox USD prices, at the worst 95th
percentile you could loose 6% per day, which is worse than paypal usually, but
on average you gained value when holding bitcoin. But as I said that doesn't
need to stay that way.

~~~
generalseven
More than just 3 "killer apps" will emerge from Bitcoin tech. But the 3 you
named are very good places to start.

